# Can anyone anser a question about a beak problem with a Lady Gouldian?



## Mia (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a Lady Gouldian finch that has a beak that is longer than usual. It seems there is a whitish cover on the beak, too. It has been that way for a long time and I don't know if that is actually the beak and the longer part is growing out from underneath it. 
I will take a picture and get it posted as I know my description is really not very good!
Thank you!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I have never owned finches, but I did have canaries and they have similar beaks. There are a few members here at Talk Budgies who do own finches and can also be able to give you sound advice.
A picture of the beak would be helpful.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

A pic would be very helpful... Do finches get scaly face? That would be my guess based on the description.


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

It sounds like she has scaly face mites. If you're lucky , it could just be overgrowh of the beak which can be trimmed down.


----------



## Mia (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, to my very limited question with NO picture!!  I will be going out to the vets home tomorrow and WILL remember to take my camera!! I am hoping to get a decent picture, but can't find my "good" camera!! I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Mia (Aug 1, 2014)

I have some pics of the poor Lady!!  Please help!! Thanks!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I cannot see it well enough to see if there are mites, however it does Definatly have a problem and a visit to an avian vet it needed to see why and to trim it down to a normal size and shape.


----------



## Mia (Aug 1, 2014)

I'll try the side view again!


----------



## Mia (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for your reply! I have cropped the best pic that I have, to show there is no growth above the beak or round the eyes, etc. Not sure if this helps, tho'!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

To be honest it does not look like scaly face... I wonder about liver disease... but really this bird needs a vet... sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I used to (quite some years ago) keep Gouldians, and some color mutations . They're so beautiful. I wish I could have finches again, but I certainly don't need any more cages to clean! I love the Orange head ones like your boy there. 

I have never seen anything like that on a finch. I'd say taking him to the avian vet is the best thing to do. Something internal like organ function? Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Mia (Aug 1, 2014)

What I have read and pictures I have seen, I didn't think it was scaly face or mites, either! i'll check further!! Thank you so much!

Sadly, the vet they (veteran's home) use doesn't really know anything about birds. I may see about taking him to a vet that HAS dealt with birds. She left her practice and is doing wildlife rescue, so I don't know if she would be available or not. I can find one elsewhere, tho', too!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like an overgrowth of the beak, could have many causes. I hope he feels better and do tell us how he's doing! I hope you're able to find a good vet to treat him.


----------

